# Cleaning day cuteness



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Somehow I got this little guy to sit still long enough 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

d'awh ♥


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Very cute!


----------

